# year4_teacher



## year4_teacher (Aug 17, 2014)

My puppy, Maisie, is 11 weeks old. She met a friend's puppy yesterday and he was very boisterous and 'pinned' her down a few times. She snarled at him a couple of times but carried on playing with him. Today she met a 1 year old cockapoo that belongs to another friend and they got along brilliantly. However, when she met another friend's yorkiepoo she growled again and snarled because the other dog was very 'in her face' and nipped her a couple of times (in a playful way). She was obviously stressed by this other dog and when I picked her up she licked my face and visibly relaxed. How do I make sure she is socialised but doesn't get snarly? I desperately want her to get along with other dogs. 
I have enrolled her in training/socialisation classes to begin in October.
Thanks.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd ask around and find a few really gentle older dogs that love puppies. Her first experiences should be really positive if possible. She'll gain confidence to be able to handle the boisterous ones by playing with some really quiet ones. Don't let her get overwhelmed and have lots of treats for all dogs when they are having a nice time together.


----------



## year4_teacher (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks or the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes good advice by fairlie. I think you have to judge for yourself when your puppy has had enough and when another dog is getting too rough for her. Puppy socialisation classes are a great idea, it really helped both of mine.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi , I've heard that even though there maybe some snarling going on you should just let them get on with it as it all a part of the learning. Unless of course it gets nasty! Puppy classes are good at first , but it's good to socialise them with as many as possible. 
Good luck with the classes in October


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The snapping and snarling would concern me with a pup that young. You want to keep everything sweetness and light at that age. When they know dogs are trustworthy, gentle and fun it makes life easier. At about age four months older dogs might snap and snarl to teach an overly boisterous pup his place, that is the snapping people will tell you to ignore. Until then if your pup is snapping it likely means they are overwhelmed. Our trainer says to seperate them and see if your pup willingly goes back for more.


----------



## year4_teacher (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice. Maisie has met three adult dogs this week and has been absolutely fine with them. She has approached them to play and allowed them to sniff her and chased after them when they have run off. She seems to know her place with older dogs and rolled over in submission when one of them growled at her because she sat on the ball the dog was playing with! 
She is going to puppy socialisation classes from next week and I think she will be fine as the other puppies will be under control and not allowed to overwhelm her. I will be careful to watch for signs that she is getting worried before she is overwhelmed.


----------



## year4_teacher (Aug 17, 2014)

Fairlie, thanks for your advice. I think you are right as when I moved her away from the other dog, she didn't want to go back but the other owner let their dog come after her again. She growled but the other dog took no notice and kept on nipping her back and putting its face in her face. Luckily it doesn't seem to have put her off other dogs.


----------

